# Xbox 360 Update to Improve Voice Communication Quality



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox 360 Update to Improve Voice Communication Quality*

*Dashboard update that accompanies Kinect to upgrade audio codec for headset communication.*
By Mathew Kumar, 08/26/2010










In a move that will be celebrated by those who enjoy Xbox Live's headset communication for their ability to scream expletives at their opponent in multiplayer FPS titles -- and possibly lamented by those opponents -- Xbox Live Studio's Jerry Johnston claimed in a session at the Edinburgh Interactive Festival that the company will be upgrading the quality of voice communication on the system.

As reported by Eurogamer, the company plans to "upgrade the codec and audio infrastructure" with the dashboard update that will come this fall with the launch of Kinect.

"The codec we used when we first launched was a low bit rate codec and we stuck with that," Johnson explained. "We launched and we said we required broadband. We required a 64k connection, which not many people think of as broadband any longer. But that was the minimum requirement to run the service at the time. It's time for us to move on. Especially if we want to think about broadening -- a crackly headset on the top of your head -- not what people think of when they talk about popular entertainment."

Source: 1up


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive never had any real problems with the quality of voice on XBL, but I'm all for improvements. Does anyone know if this update went live yet?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Eurogamer said sometime in the fall no date was given.


----------

